# Got a Crestie!



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

Got a crestie pics in a few days once he settles in

Could not wait to take pics. I am so thrilled with this purchase. OMG i think its amore.
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u203/sk...uo/SANY0169.jpg
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u203/sk...uo/SANY0162.jpg
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u203/sk...uo/SANY0160.jpg
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u203/sk...uo/SANY0159.jpg

sorry i dont know how to post pics


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Links are fine. But posting pictures is easy. When making a new post look under the main box you type in for the label *Attachments*. It'll be next to a picture of a folder on the left hand side. On the right hand side you'll see a button labeled *Browse*. Click it. Find the pictures on your hard drive and once selected, the location will automatically be transferred into the bar next to the Browse button. Now click *UPLOAD*. After you've uploaded your pics (a max of 10 per post I believe) you can choose to insert them into the post at strategic positions if you wish my clicking *Manage Current Attachments* (located above Browse/UPLOAD). This will give you a pull down menu of your pics. Click them to insert a 'link' to them in your post. If you don't do this the pics will simply come at the end of your post. Voila! You've posted a picture.

In the mean time, I've taken the liberty of doing it for you:

































Now you have to take MORE PICS to show us your new pic posting skills.









As for the crestie - lookin' good! Congrats on the pick-up. I've always been a huge fan of cresties but have as of yet not owned any. Maybe I'll get a pair when my carpet python moves out of his current home into something bigger? We'll see how the money is, heh.


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

thank you for the posting help. and the kind words about my new little buddy


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

nice


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

LoveSalesman said:


> thank you for the posting help. and the kind words about my new little buddy


No problem. And be sure to keep us posted with updated pics of this lil' guy.


----------

